
Spotify is spending up to $500m on podcast startups including Gimlet, Anchor - antr
https://www.recode.net/2019/2/6/18213456/spotify-podcast-gimlet-anchor-q4-results
======
lbacaj
Audio is getting really hot, I really do feel a lot of folks are missing how
important and game changing the AirPods have been. In some ways they are the
new iPod for Apple, they cost about the same and I’m almost certain at some
point Apple will add storage to them and we will be able to take them with us
without our phone. I believe they are expected to sell 75 million units
through the year, those are no small numbers and presents a huge opportunity
for audio startups.

Audio is one of those things you can consume on the go, while doing other
things, like exercising or commuting. In some ways audio is far superior to
video in our modern fast paced world.

As a little self promotion, this is exactly why I decided to create an app
that uses some open machine learning models to read articles to you, I believe
folks on the go will benefit immensely by staying informed and learning new
things. You can check it out at [https://articulu.com](https://articulu.com)

